# Recipe Books



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey guys. I want to check out/buy some books on cooking for dogs. I would very very much love ya if you guys can put titles of books here so I can look them up.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

<span style="font-family:Optima">NO LOVE!!!! NO LOVE WHATSOEVER!




























NO-->







NO-->







. Thanks alot you guys! *crossing arms* </span>

Teehee...LOL...this thread has been empty for 2 whole days. Ya'll don't want my babies to have a good meal?







lol


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

I was thinking of cooking Bella a special little something for Thanksgiving. We did this when I was growing up with our dogs at home. I want to get her some liver (what we gave our dogs) but I'm not sure how to cook it. 

DMZ -- when you say cook in it its own blood, what does that mean? I was thinking that I would boil it, but is there a different way to cook it? 
Also, I love reading your food threads! Your pups have such an extensive diet! They are lucky little ones to get to try so many things.

Nicolle


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NC dogs_@Nov 22 2004, 07:00 AM
> *Now I'm hungry.  I blame you!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17738*


[/QUOTE]


ME?







hehe. If it makes you feel better, not only is my tummy growling right now, but Cloud's is too! Poor thing. Anyway, didn't you read about a raw diet in a......BOOK with a title and author? ahhaahah I'm teasing.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

Ok, the two books i have are:

I like this book more---Better Food for Dogs

home prepared dog diet


the first one i prefer because its easier to understand.










but remember that if your dog is pretty energetic....they'll eat more than what's given in the book. like i'm pretty sure that sprite and ellie eat at least 2 times more than what the book says.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks! I'm going to have to go to a bookstore to look into this stuff.


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wow...thank you for the liver cooking lesson!
I had no idea. I don't think I will have any cow's blood to add but I will follow your instructions for the liver cooking. 

Every time I read about your raw diet I feel inspired to share my "raw" story -- here goes:

My grandparents have a chicken farm -- this is no small operation but a farm with millions of chickens moving in and out of there every few months. They also have some farm dogs that live around the farm. Not cute little white dogs







but big dogs that run around with cows and horses. I will never forget when I was a small child and saw one of the chickens get out of the chicken house and try to run away (this doesn't happen often) and the dogs got it. Talk about fresh raw food! They gobbled that chicken down. It was quite educational for me! I stayed away from those dogs from then on...you never know when you are next!









Nicolle


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I dip the liver in a little flour before putting in the pan. It avoids splashing a little. Usually I use butter but you can use oil. Alex always gets the liver from the chicken or rabit that I make. Talk about spoiled, Alex gets it in place of my husband who loves it too. But, hey, Alex comes first.


----------

